# Monster kit memory quiz



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

No peeking! 

What's the total number of live* animals included as accessories on all 12 non-glow Monster kits?

Post your numerical guesses only - no lists - then when everyone's who wants to guess has done so, someone with all 12 kits can give the total. 

I'm going with 26.
_
*"live" = not including the dead ones hanging from the Witch's beam or the bones on her floor._


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

30, though it depends on whether you consider the two lizards Kong is crushing and the bat which the witch is throttling to be still live! I've included them, plus several which aren't separate parts but which are molded as part of something else.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> 30, though it depends on whether you consider the two lizards Kong is crushing and the bat which the witch is throttling to be still live! I've included them, plus several which aren't separate parts but which are molded as part of something else.


I counted all those as live, since they're supposed to be (if not for long - at least they look like it)...I think you know the one kit that's liable to get argued about!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

frankenstyrene said:


> the one kit that's liable to get argued about!


It's all good fun!
Can we have another question, please!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Let's see who guesses right, I know someone will. Besides, this was the hardest/most interesting one I could come up with.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Counting spiders...31...( Oh....er...I might have peeked a little...just a little I tells ya...)
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd say 34. Where does one "peek" exactly?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'm sayin' 22 :thumbsup:.
hb


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

My guess is 19 - I don't remember things as well as I used to :freak:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok, that was kinda fun. Somebody have all the kits, or instruction sheets to check? My count (and I'm still guessing):

Drac - 2 bats, 1 spider
Wolfman - 2 rats
Mummy - 1 cobra
Dr. J - 1 rat, 1 tarantula
Phantom - 2 rats, 1 lizard
Creech - 1 lizard, 1 snake
Witch - 1 bat, 1 frog, 1 snake, 1 spider, 2 mice, 5 caged
Kong - 2 lizards

= 26. 

I think.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Ooooh! Ooooh! Mr. Kott-air! You forgot the Prisoner: snake, rat, spider.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Do the Customizing Monster Scenes 1 & 2 creatures count?

What about all the cars, like Wolfman's Wagon?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> Ooooh! Ooooh! Mr. Kott-air! You forgot the Prisoner: snake, rat, spider.


Dang it! Other than that, is my count right?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Do the Customizing Monster Scenes 1 & 2 creatures count?
> 
> What about all the cars, like Wolfman's Wagon?


Nope, just the original 12. Feel free to run a 2nd quiz on the hot rods if you like; I'll sit that one out as I've never built any of them.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i was thinkin' the FP had 2 rats along with the snake and spider . 
30 's beginning to sound good to me . 
hb


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is it a trick question? I mean does King Kong count because he technically is a gorilla? Wolfman? Godzilla is a lizard.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I say 20
Steve


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

BatToys said:


> Is it a trick question? I mean does King Kong count because he technically is a gorilla? Wolfman? Godzilla is a lizard.


No trick...they're animals but they're the primary figures. It's just the accessory critters we're guessing.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

In case anyone else wants to guess, how about someone posting the verified total tomorrow sometime? (I would if I knew of a site that has all the instruction sheets). 

Then, the winner/s will be awarded the coveted No-Prize, which may be the late FJA's weird horn rim glasses if I can hire diggers in time.

(oh come on, Forry would have loved that joke)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

frankenstyrene said:


> Ok, that was kinda fun. Somebody have all the kits, or instruction sheets to check? My count (and I'm still guessing):
> 
> Drac - 2 bats, 1 spider
> Wolfman - 2 rats
> ...


The Witch has 3 spiders ( one on the stone wall, one in the cage ,one on the chopping block) , 3 bats ( 2 in the cage and the one in her hand is still alive) 
...and yeah the Forgotten prisoner has 4 creatures (2 rats, 1 spider,1 snake)...so looks more like a grand total of 34...
...But wait a minute...Cro-Magnon Man below me is right...add in 2 more snakes from KK and now the total is 36... 
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Kong, in addition to the two lizards, has two snakes not on your list.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, there goes my bet! (I guessed 34.)


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Like the song goes: "Smokin' cigarettes and watching Captain Kangaroo. Don't tell me, I've nothin' to do."


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, next quiz?

MadCap, your turn!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Wait, don't we get to find out the answer to this one?!!?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Sure, but someone else will have to answer - I was off by 10!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I think McD nailed it in his post. Sounds lke 36.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

My turn? What am I suppose to ask?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Dunno - something fun that anyone here might reasonably remember or be able to guess...like how many total parts in a given kit (Frankenstein: 25, or 26 if you count the belt knot). That one would be too easy, actually, everyone here would guess it in about 15 seconds.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> My turn? What am I suppose to ask?


While Madcap is thinking of a question to stump us all...Here's one to tie you guys over...(ahem)
What was the Forgotten Prisoner of Castle Mares' real name?...
First correct answer gets to ask a new Question...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Irving???

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope ...Irving was his cousin,the Forgotten Pensioner of Cripple Creek...
Keep guessing :tongue:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

. What kills me is I have the answer to this one at home, but I'm not there!!
Is it Floyd???

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think the Prisoner was nobility.... is it Chauncey or Harold? Charles? Camilla? 

Chris.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I think I know where to find the answer but since this is a memory test, not a Googling test, I shall pass.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok here's a Clue...He was featured in a Creepy magazine...:tongue:
....and before he went on his 'Diet' he was a Baron...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I have no idea what his name was. Baron Von Raschke is the only Baron I can think of :freak:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Ooooh! Ooooh! Mr. Kot-air!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I think the Prisoner was nobility.... is it Chauncey or Harold? Charles? Camilla?
> 
> Chris.


OOOH Sorry Chris, sorry....so close too....and Floyd !!???...er....way out in left field :tongue:.....
....Hey wait a minute I just got an email from mrmurph....Looks promising....let's take a look :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

We Have a WINNER!!!
Here's the email I just received...
Mr Kot-air... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think the guy's name was Baron Sorgi, but I haven't read the story for a while.

Maybe Sorgi was the guy who locked the prisoner up, then got an arrow through his head for the trouble.

Cool thread, !

Take a bow mrmurph ...Baron Sorgi it is!...now you get to ask a question!
Unless of course Trevor is ready....first to ask a question concerning Aurora models commands the game
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ooooh oooh I have a good one.....

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, here's one:

We all know that a portion of the Hunchback cover (the face) had to be repainted because of complaints from Anthony Quinn. Well there were two *other* covers that had to have _a section_ repainted because of business concerns.
What were they, and what was the concern? 
Remember this wasn't a total repaint nor completely new cover art...and if there are more than 2, well, I'm learning something new here as well!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm good question...I know that the kit called "Jap Zero" was renamed "Japanese Zero" due to racial concerns and the Monster Scenes "Victim" kit was changed to "Dr.Deadlys' Daughter" due to pressure from Nabisco...are these the two kits in question?...........oh and Madam Toussaud was also dropped from the Original Guillotine kit...of course these are text changes...no real painting reworked on these...Hmmmm....
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You sure it wasn't Baron Underbheit, Chris?  BTW, PM coming atcha....


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> Ok, here's one:
> 
> We all know that a portion of the Hunchback cover (the face) had to be repainted because of complaints from Anthony Quinn. Well there were two *other* covers that had to have _a section_ repainted because of business concerns.
> What were they, and what was the concern?
> Remember this wasn't a total repaint nor completely new cover art...and if there are more than 2, well, I'm learning something new here as well!


The Black Bear and Cubs had the hunters removed
The prehistoric scenes cave had the allosaurus removed
The prehistoric scenes Sabertooth Tiger had the snake removed

BRIAN


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> You sure it wasn't Baron Underbheit, Chris?  ....


It can't be- the prisoner still has his own lower jaw....
I watched the whole second series again last night. The third's available in Oz in a couple of weeks. It's on my must have list....

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

1bluegtx said:


> The Black Bear and Cubs had the hunters removed
> The prehistoric scenes cave had the allosaurus removed
> The prehistoric scenes Sabertooth Tiger had the snake removed
> 
> BRIAN


Also, in the Prehistoric Scenes:
the Allosaurus had to have a sabre-tooth tiger removed from the first-edition box,
and the Neanderthal Man had an Allosaurus removed from his first box art.

Wasn't the longbox Wolfman art completely changed for the Glow edition due to complaints the kit didn't look anything like the tree-leaning longbox picture?

My answer: the two kits are Guillotine and Wolfman.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You might be right CMM...wow...Lots of Aurora Trivea in this thread :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Brian (1bluegtx) got the ones I was thinking of - The Black Bear and Cubs and The Prehistoric Scenes Cave with the Allosaurus removed. But CMM got the other in the Prehistoric Scenes series that I hadn't thought of until he posted them - Lots o' problems with that Prehistoric Scenes series!
The reason they were changed was to eliminate any question as to what was included with the kit. I suppose some people saw the 2 hunters on the box wrap for the bear, opened the box, and said to themselves, "What the-?" I wonder if there were many complaints lodged with Nabisaurora when people didn't see the items shown on the Prehistoric Scenes boxes?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

OK, here's one:

Which kit produced by both Aurora and Polar Lights had the lowest number of parts?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> OK, here's one:
> 
> Which kit produced by both Aurora and Polar Lights had the lowest number of parts?


Just a W.A.G., the Hunchback.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

frankenstyrene said:


> Just a W.A.G., the Hunchback.


Yeah I think you nailed her...my initial response was going to be Frankenstein, but he has one or two (?) more pieces...
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Frank has 3 or 4 more, depending on if you're counting the rope knot. I think.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Frankenstein and Hunchback are not correct! It doesn't have to be a monster kit, by the way...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

maybe the Dick Tracy Space Coup ( or whatever that can shaped thing is called ) ?
hb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Frankenstein and Hunchback are not correct! It doesn't have to be a monster kit, by the way...


Oh Sorry...Silly me...I was going by the TITLE of this thread (Spoken in my best Monty-Python accent)
Pray tell then...It must be a Whoozis kit... I think Susie Whoosis had 5 pieces...
We're still talking Aurora right?...Because Lindburg put out a pretty lame series called the Lindburg Monsters, which consisted of 2 pieces,front/back and a tuft of hair...
The Aurora Butterflies were 13 pieces each totalling 39 pieces per kit (3 per kit)...
Am I close anywhere here??:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Whoops, sorry Denis, I didn't see the word Monster in the title! 

My question is about any kit produced by both Aurora and Polar Lights; to cut a long story short it might be either The Hulk, or Rodan, or Ghidora (or something else!)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No worries CMM, actually it wouldn't hurt to broaden the playing field on this thread as there are just so many questions that one could ask concerning the Original 13 Monster Models....
....Hmmmm ...haven't built these guys yet, but let me hazard a guess at Rodan
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok, here's my question...and I don't have an answer to it, so don't expect a prize! 

Just wondering how The Wolfman tied his rope belt. 

Better yet, who is The Wolfman and why does he wear ratty pants? Is is because he destroyed them AS The Wolfman, or is it that in Human Form, he's a poor Gypsy that might only own a poor condition pair of pants, with the rope belt, and a shirt that was probably torn appart when he became The Wolfman?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I know!

It's because it's just a generic werewolf, not THE Wolf Man (despite the nameplate).

So whatta I win again?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, this might be an easy one - but try and guess before you check your shelves or consult the books...
We saw the PSYCHO house LLOONNGG before Polar Lights committed it to styrene - where?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> OK, this might be an easy one - but try and guess before you check your shelves or consult the books...
> We saw the PSYCHO house LLOONNGG before Polar Lights committed it to styrene - where?


in a painting by hopper done decades before the film was made.... after that i have no idea


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll take a guess and say it's a reissue of a HO scale house? Maybe a haunted house?

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hint - keep in mind the title of the thread!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

ChrisW said:


> OK, this might be an easy one - but try and guess before you check your shelves or consult the books...
> We saw the PSYCHO house LLOONNGG before Polar Lights committed it to styrene - where?


Boxart of Wolfman's Wagon.

Mark Dean


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

mrdean said:


> Boxart of Wolfman's Wagon.
> 
> Mark Dean


You peeked! 
Good eye, Mark! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

ChrisW said:


> You peeked!
> Good eye, Mark! :thumbsup:


No peeking! I noticed it when I bought it and remember how cool it looked.

Mark Dean


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

mrdean said:


> No peeking! I noticed it when I bought it and remember how cool it looked.
> 
> Mark Dean


Yow! Then, good memory, Mark!


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

hedorah59 said:


> Well, I have no idea what his name was. Baron Von Raschke is the only Baron I can think of :freak:


My God, I thought Baron Von Raaschke was local to Indiana wrestling.

Steve


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey, a lot of wrestling fans here, Steve...:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Just wondering how The Wolfman tied his rope belt.
> 
> Better yet, who is The Wolfman and why does he wear ratty pants? Is is because he destroyed them AS The Wolfman, or is it that in Human Form, he's a poor Gypsy that might only own a poor condition pair of pants, with the rope belt, and a shirt that was probably torn appart when he became The Wolfman?


There's a very simple answer to that question:


The "Beverly Hillbillies" premiered in 1962. 

The Aurora Wolfman was released in 1962.


The Aurora Wolfman was _not_ Larry Talbot.











The Aurora Wolfman was Jethro Bodine!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm....takes on a whole new meaning to "He could barely keep his family fed!".


----------

